# Nikki Bella:Long lost photos!



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

Second pic = Dat ass


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Booty is looking lovely. 8/10



>


Love this pic. (Y)


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

The best half of the Bellas!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:yum: that is all


----------



## youssef123 (Nov 19, 2011)

She is just amazing !!!
Those reminds me that it's time to fap !


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

So beautiful I could almost cry at how much I miss her and her sis.


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

Stunning.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

All I can say is :damn


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Airbrushed as FUCK. But still, hot.


----------



## 11rob2k (Jun 22, 2012)

Damn those first two pics are amazing,


----------



## Roman King (Jul 8, 2003)

Magnificent set of pix!


----------



## YESYESYES! (Apr 12, 2012)

They must get naked.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

If she just turned around fully for the second pic, imagine...


----------



## volunteer75 (May 1, 2009)

This pic has to be my favorite. Damn sure do miss the Bella's.


----------

